# Spider phobia



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry guys! I really need some advice, and who better than those who see nice things about spiders
I can't go near them, can't breath near them.. and have been known to be sick if I see one.
Any ideas?


----------



## Chrissi (Nov 30, 2008)

I've heard that holding a tarantular (or similar) can help people get over their fears? Is it just spiders you don't like or all creepy-crawlies?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

nutcracker said:


> Sorry guys! I really need some advice, and who better than those who see nice things about spiders
> I can't go near them, can't breath near them.. and have been known to be sick if I see one.
> Any ideas?


ye keep away from them...............


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

just spiders... and daddy long legs (spiders with wings)


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

get the dog 2 eat the big ones with the long legs that run! eek!


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

not got a dog! and the cats can never reach them


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

tell them there sacked lol fergus ate a big 1 this mornin saved me screamin like a big girl


----------



## dianne1212 (Dec 5, 2008)

scared of them too


----------



## Cocobean (Dec 8, 2008)

Just reading this has given me the shivers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cocobean (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't bear to be in the same room as a spider, and if a daddy long legs even thinks of flying near me I run like a kid!!!!!!!!!

It is terrible I know but I have no idea how to stop myself


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I hate spiders too...i would honestly like to know why people have them as pets, they make me crindge...yuk*


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

nutcracker said:


> just spiders... and daddy long legs (spiders with wings)


daddy long legs = aeriel attack spiders


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I hate spiders too...i would honestly like to know why people have them as pets, they make me crindge...yuk*


Life would be boring if everyone liked the same things. I'm sure there are a lot of people terrified of dogs, and a lot of people are terrified of rats, but I still love 'em. I have a massively bad case of arachnophopia also, but I wouldn't judge someone else for loving them... in fact I'm glad that some people do. Poor spiders don't have a lot of people on their side!


----------



## sabell (Dec 8, 2008)

The big spiders aren't really spiders as we know them. more anima;s


----------



## gypsybernese (Nov 20, 2008)

Now this is gonna sound really strange... i have 3 tarantula's, amazing things to have... but i'm scared of house spiders & daddy longlegs! I think its cos house spiders are quite skittish, they move in a funny way, but i don't know what it is about daddy longlegs, i've been scared of them since a child. Tarantula's are quite big, are kept safe in a tank, they just seem less scary! How strange is that!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

hehe...I HATE house and garden spiders...money spiders I can cope with...but anything bigger and I will scream the house down. 

Daddy long legs are ok and I can quite confidently hold tarantula like spiders...

The mind is a weird and wonderful thing! :001_unsure:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am the same but mine extends to the fact i can't touch a page of a book that has one on 


My shed is a no go zone, and i don't like being on the grass, i have a fear that they will crawl on me 

I have just managed to take a look at some pictures on here................no way i have goosebumps and i am scared!!! I really admire all you that have them, i really do.
x


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

nutcracker said:


> Sorry guys! I really need some advice, and who better than those who see nice things about spiders
> I can't go near them, can't breath near them.. and have been known to be sick if I see one.
> Any ideas?


I didn't use to like spiders, but doing an animal management course at college I had to hold a chillian rose turantula (sp) - it wasn't as bad as I thought! My friend hated them... and admitted to being scared, she wouldn't hold it, but she touched it, and said she felt better for doing it. Maybe if you can do something similar? 
I actually like Spiders now, although saying that, I still scream if I see one crawling across my living room LOL.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

dont look @ the colbolt blue post then!! arggh lol


----------



## hoggie99 (Mar 8, 2009)

The Cobalt Blue is coming to me! Gonna be sharing my home with my Chile Rose & Mexican Red Leg. Along with 8 Royal Pythons, 4 Western Hognoses, 6 Kingsnakes, 9 Cornsnakes, 1 Childrens Python, 1 Emperor Scorpion, 1 Black Labrador, 1 Hubby AND 2 kids......PHEW!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

hoggie99 said:


> The Cobalt Blue is coming to me! Gonna be sharing my home with my Chile Rose & Mexican Red Leg. Along with 8 Royal Pythons, 4 Western Hognoses, 6 Kingsnakes, 9 Cornsnakes, 1 Childrens Python, 1 Emperor Scorpion, 1 Black Labrador, 1 Hubby AND 2 kids......PHEW!!


Blimey!!!  lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i tell them to leave as they dont pay me rent! then my cats eat them


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I got one of those sparys on the market that supposedly keep spiders out. I have to say it didn't work, unless it did and I just trapped all the spiders inside!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I can quite happily hold a tarantula and daddy long legs however house and garden spiders are another story!! eeek!! I usually scream my head off until someone removes them


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Just to let you know that daddy long-legs are insects, not spiders. Insects have six legs. Spiders have eight legs. I'm not scared of spiders but appreciate that some people are. One way to tackle arachnophobia (fear of eight-legged creatures) is to start by looking at photos of spiders and then toys of spiders, whilst doing deep-breathing and feeling calm. You then take the next step of looking at at a living spider from a distance you feel comfortable with. Then gradually move closer. A British spider is no threat to you.


----------



## mikemike11818 (May 13, 2009)

nutcracker said:


> Sorry guys! I really need some advice, and who better than those who see nice things about spiders
> I can't go near them, can't breath near them.. and have been known to be sick if I see one.
> Any ideas?


spiders are worse i think then tarantulas!.....tarantulas have outstanding colours, not as fast as some of the spider you see scatter around in your house(well tarantulas aren't scatty unless you agrivate them.....or you might get urticating hairs or have a bite!).........some spiders are deadly, such as black widow and huntsman spiders, BUT when it comes to tarantulas, they are NOT fatal UNLESS ALLERGIC TO THERE VENOM (EXTREMELY RARE).........so first try and hold a tarantula


----------



## zeon85 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a phobia of spiders as well used to be all spiders but i found that if i FORCED myself to let one run over me it wouldnt be that bad.. All the phobia of spiders is is your brain cannot work out how a spider can have eight legs and move the way the spider does.. My advice is start with small money spiders and let them crawl over ya hand just take deep breaths and relax... It does get easier in time.. Daddy long legs can be just as frightening for that very reason.. I overcame my fear by catching one in my hand and cupping the hand of course i went pale afterwards lol... I can now go to the medium spider range.. I cant tolerate big massive spiders


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

I used to be scared of spiders too but after I held just a little one in my garden I now love them.


----------



## Kittie_Hedgewytch (Nov 10, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I didn't use to like spiders, but doing an animal management course at college I had to hold a chillian rose turantula (sp) - it wasn't as bad as I thought! My friend hated them... and admitted to being scared, she wouldn't hold it, but she touched it, and said she felt better for doing it. Maybe if you can do something similar?
> I actually like Spiders now, although saying that, I still scream if I see one crawling across my living room LOL.


Thats the exact same story as me lol
My first day at college i held one and was utterly terrified, but felt so much better afterwards. I now own one myself, and love handling them


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate spiders, and daddy long legs, and slugs, and snails, and anything creepy crawly, or anything that flies around you like bats, and even butterflies.
OMG I am such a wimp!


----------



## JPJP (Oct 5, 2009)

I am not too keen on spiders either

Someone recommended that I get a Spider Catcher from Bug Buster. I did and I can tell you that its a wonderful thing to have to hand. I thought it would be a bit of a gimmick, but it really does work and just sucks spiders up into the tube.

Even though I don't really like them, I wouldn't want to kill one so, when I catch one, I just tip it out the window.

Get one!


----------



## dumbo rat (Oct 2, 2009)

I dont like spiders either! I so wish i wasnt scared of them as i dont mind any other insects, but spiders URGH!  The funny thing is i would maybe hold a tarantula, but im terrified of house spiders!


----------



## Ameliexx (Sep 25, 2009)

Fizzy12 said:


> I hate spiders, and daddy long legs, and slugs, and snails, and anything creepy crawly, or anything that flies around you like bats, and even butterflies.
> OMG I am such a wimp!


me too except for the butterflies.I don't mind them.


----------



## pudderz2011 (Oct 7, 2009)

Try going to your local spider group and see them first in the tanks when you get better at that try to be in the same room when one is out on someone else. over the time you will be better around them i got my best mate over his fear and in the end he started to collect them he self.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

my little sister was highly scared of spiders and used to have a complete panic if she even sow a mimi spider but one day a friend of ours had a spider as a pet and showed her that what she had built up in her head it be harmful and scary was not he said they where just like her pet hamster and now when she sees them shes not as scared hope it helps


----------



## spunkyduckling (Nov 15, 2009)

Ew..what a creepy topic. I am afraid of have arachnophobia for spiders mostly. They are so fierce looking and even the smallest of them bite


----------



## sainjohn (Dec 9, 2009)

HI,

While adults with spider phobia realize that these fears are irrational, they often find that facing, or even thinking about facing, the feared situation brings on a panic attack or severe anxiety.

Thank you..


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

hi, my mum has a phobia of spiders and her phobia me have a phobia until i said to my self this is stupid i never had a fear of spiders before, after that i was not as scared of them, what also helped was altho i was scared of spiders i was not of tarantulas and i thout that if i could stand tarantulas i could stand other spiders, i dont know if this will help as my phobia was just in my head and wasint real.

i now love spiders
Robert,:thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thats funny cause i can be near a trantula but not house spiders them horrible things that run dead quick! i have a real phobia but i don't mind my trantula, my boyfriend holds her i held her once but was shaking way to much i was scaring her! hoping as time goes on i can hold her again and get over this


----------



## Diction (Jun 12, 2009)

I am fine with tarantulas, I am not good with small garden spiders or house spiders. I was pinced as a child by one and I had a bad reaction so as long as they are the size of my palm of bigger it's all good! hahah!


----------



## Dynastia (Apr 25, 2010)

Start by just forcing yourself to think about spiders. Start with the spiders you find least offensive, then move up to the ones you find most disturbing. When you feel comfortable with the thought of them, start looking at pictures of them, then when you can deal with pictures, move onto watching videos of them crawling around, mating, feeding, whatever. From there, move to observing them in a tank or terrarium, then observing them in nature. Keep pushing yourself with closer and closer encounters. Tap the web and watch it scutter away, or hold your finger out to it. Eventually you'll want to coax one onto your hand, (ID it first to ensure it's not venomous or aggressive, although that's probably not neccessary in the UK), and when you're comfortable with all that, provoke a less-dangerous species into biting you.

That's the basic recipe for dealing with any phobia, anyways. Start small and work your way up, even if you never get to the final stages of handling and being bitten, you should at least cope far better with spiders in the same room as you. If you don't have the willpower to force yourself to go through the first few steps, then I'm sorry, but you're going to be stuck with your phobia.


----------



## MichelleA (Aug 27, 2009)

i have a deep fascination with spiders in pictures videos etc but that is seriously as far as it goes.the thought of a spider actually touching me makes me feel physically sick but having said that i also respect them and would never harm one


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I've helped someone who was very VERY scared of spiders hold one. He actually enjoyed it! He also had lots of pictures taken as he said his family and friends would never believe him!

Anyone who lives near Hertfordshire is welcome to a bit of therapy!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I am petrified of the 8 legged creatures. 

The reason is I woke up when I was 4 with one on my face and ever since then they really, REALLY freak me out, to the point of if one is in the room and it hides, my OH has to tear the room apart to find it and then put it outside. 

I'd like to be able to be in a house, on my own, and deal with it if one walks in. 

I also have horses, so his stable can be an issue when there's cobwebs in the corners! 

Thing is, I look at Tarantula's and don't think anything of it, but then see a pic of a normal spider and shiver.

Doing it now thinking about it.


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Acrophylla said:


> Just to let you know that daddy long-legs are insects, not spiders. Insects have six legs. Spiders have eight legs. I'm not scared of spiders but appreciate that some people are. One way to tackle arachnophobia (fear of eight-legged creatures) is to start by looking at photos of spiders and then toys of spiders, whilst doing deep-breathing and feeling calm. You then take the next step of looking at at a living spider from a distance you feel comfortable with. Then gradually move closer. A British spider is no threat to you.


You beat me to it! Yes, "Daddy Long Legs" are indeed insects - they're really called Crane Flies. Not spiders at all! A Crane Fly is completely harmless; they cannot bite nor sting nor have any venom or toxin as the odd urban legend would lead some to believe. Adults don't even eat much (they feed on nectar!), if at all  I guess its the long legs and the wobbly, unpredictable flight that unnerves people?

I'm going to echo other people's advice: Start small. Think about a spider (or even a cute, plushie version at first), and once you're comfortable you can start looking at pictures of some  maybe even going onto looking at a real spider! I think patience and taking your time is probably the key 

There are little pots you can get to catch spiders/bugs Bug Pots, someone can catch a least offensive-looking spider in one of these and you can look from a distance? These pots are pretty much air tight - they have TINY holes around the top and even if dropped the lid does not come off - they are really sturdy.

Hope I have been some help.


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

I remember when I was about 5-6 I use to pull the legs of spiders (I was a kid exploring things) but one night I woke up from a nightmare about spiders and was a spider on my chest ,quite a large one (Strange or what?) It scared the life out of me and I was running all round the room. 

Ever since then I've had a big phobia of them, and there is some very big ones where I live who live in my house to! Now I use to never do anything about them, if I seen one I would run a mile, If one crawled on me my arms would go warm and I would feel like am going to pass out. After a while now I have had no choice but to actually kill them. Now I know it's not nice at all, I really respect spiders for what they are but I just cant have them living with me as it freaks me out, and I wont go in a room with a big one unless I know it's not there (If anyone is hear who likes them would get them to remove them of course) I've tried catching them but I just freak out when it starts moving around and stuff and knowing I caught it alive, need a 10 foot stick with a catcher on the end really.

I've tried getting use to smaller spiders, but really I can only pick up money spiders, even small ones, try watching TV of them, look at pictures etc and it really don't help, I cant get my head around the phobia at all.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

I have arachnophobia  I never used to have it, but recently something just clicked and they creep me out. I generally am afraid of insects due to their abundance of legs and even wings sometimes


----------



## furball (Nov 11, 2007)

i cant stand house spiders i freak right out ive even ran head long into a wall to get one off me as couldnt use my hand to brush it off ! BUT yes big but i have bought some Tarantulas my faves the 2 chile roses I have they are different trust Me.think its furry and dont think spider and change the way you think towards it.i cant still stand house spiders but love my tarantulas.if you know a good exotic shop go in and look at them and if you feel brave explain to the assistant and see if they will let you look closer.
My spider fear is still there but not as bad as it was


----------



## furball (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree theres nothing to fear but phobias arnt rational , As I said I keep tarantulas now and love them, but a house spider still makes me a wreck figure that one out, I cant


----------

